# Greetings from the Land of Uk



## Tony Williams (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi all,

I look forward to joining in discussions, especially about aircraft guns and ammunition - my pet subject. You can find out more about this on my website.

Tony Williams: Military gun and ammunition website and discussion forum


----------



## Erich (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi Tony glad to have you aboard. please when you have time even go back to some of the older threads and remit your comments if you would

gents we have a ammo/gun experten on the boards .......... yes ! Tony and I have chatted over the last couple of years regarding heavy 2cm and 3cm weapons installed in late war Luftw craft.

He also has a fine forum worth noting on his web-site

E ~


----------

